# Nightmare Snowboards



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Anyone have info on Nightmare boards? I have been looking at them, and wondering about the ride and quality.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Blehhaaahhuffggishepsss. That's what it sounds like when I throw up. And I throw up when I think about Nightmare boards. If you want a board remeniscent of the 90's with fiberglass from the 80's have at it.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Blehhaaahhuffggishepsss. That's what it sounds like when I throw up. And I throw up when I think about Nightmare boards. If you want a board remeniscent of the 90's with fiberglass from the 80's have at it.


I went to find the puke emoticon and couldn't find it.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

They have the nastiest graphics. The graphics are edgy. Not boring at all.

I know people that love them. I guess it's because I live in Summit and they are based there. I never rode one or even demoed one. I have no idea what the boards are like under my feet. They are kinda the boards for the dirtiest skankiest riders on the mountain. Lol, Nightmare. Them nightmare peeps are good riders, but all of them seem to be those guys. If you see someone with a Nightmare board, hide your valuables.

I never hear anything about people puking who actually ride them. I never heard they break or suck. Some people who ride them can certainly snap a board and they like them.

They are on the internets. 

Nightmare Development - BOARDS


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've heard more than one story of them snapping from a hand flex. The owner is an ass who doesn't ride. The whole is an excuse to throw shitty parties and be asshats at others.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

so I think the consensus is to not buy one.

I was only really looking at them because I read an article about them, and found out they are from CO


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

koi said:


> so I think the consensus is to not buy one.
> 
> I was only really looking at them because I read an article about them, and found out they are from CO


guess you learned your fucking lesson!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> guess you learned your fucking lesson!


what? to ask other snowboarders about the quality of a local snowboard manufacturer that i never hear of? yeah, i really learned my lesson...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Like Consolidated Skateboards said, "Don't Do It!". That's the best way to describe this brand.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

koi said:


> what? to ask other snowboarders about the quality of a local snowboard manufacturer that i never hear of? yeah, i really learned my lesson...


Yeah, and if you don't watch your step, we'll answer your questions _again_! :laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

To the OP............Mountain Billy snowboards, made right there in your neck of the woods. I know nothing of their quality or durability.


----------

